# cheap tricks



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Have a broken post on a passenger car boxcar or caboose...this is a trick I use.Scissors...plastic straw...plastic glue...JB Weld..and small drill bit in a Dremel.Cut small piece of straw and cut bout half middle section out of that small piece.Glue around broken post to use as a mold for JB Weld.Apply Weld material allow to dry and cure then using slow speed on Dremel drill out hole for rivet.It works for me......


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree that JB Weld is a must on repairing our old flyers. My old 282 had every screw
hole broke out. And I had just used bigger screws and the screw holes broke out even more. My 282 did not have one single correct screw left in it. Even my body mount plate holes were broke out. flyernut, my repair guru, instructed me on how to fix the broke out holes with JB Weld and a straw. Good info flyguy. Every screw in my 282 is correct and holding great now. I will add that when you drill new screw hole to hold the drill very straight up and down. I let drill angle a bit and it broke out the repair. But only
once. I redid it. I dropped my 282 shell last year and of coarse it landed on one of the front steps and broke it off. I was sick. With JB Weld I built a new step and a little black paint it looks great. Is it perfect, no, but I do not think anyone would think it was a broken step. I am happy with it. Thanks for the tutorial flyguy.


----------



## Ricksvette1 (May 14, 2019)

*how to tap the hole?*

Hi
The straw and the JB Weld works great. Redrilled the hole in the JB Weld but kept breaking off the repair when I tried to replace screw. Repaired it again with JB Weld and used next size drill but now the hole is to big for screw. Anyway to tap or what should I do? I have waited 24 hours for JB Weld to harden before trying to install screw.
Thanks
Rick


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Ricksvette1 said:


> Hi
> The straw and the JB Weld works great. Redrilled the hole in the JB Weld but kept breaking off the repair when I tried to replace screw. Repaired it again with JB Weld and used next size drill but now the hole is to big for screw. Anyway to tap or what should I do? I have waited 24 hours for JB Weld to harden before trying to install screw.
> Thanks
> Rick


Just keep filling the hole with JB Weld until you find the correct drill size... And you must use the straw as the repair will break out if you don't.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's another tip that I posted before.. Whenever I get a freight or passenger car, I tear it down to completely clean and detail it.. Every once in a while, I get a car that I can't remove the chassis push pins.The trick is to heat up the brass pins with your soldering iron and then they'll come out. If you don't succeed the first time, keep the soldering iron on the pin a little while longer.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Ricksvette1 (May 14, 2019)

*more questions*

Hi
I have used the heat trick also to remove the pins on some. 
I just filled the inside of the straw with the JB Weld. So the straw came right off when it had hardened. The screws are like a self taping kind. The locomotives I am trying to fix are s gauge.
Also I will put pictures of my problem before and after. I believe I can post pictures. 
Thanks


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is my repaired step and my repaired screw holes. The holes work fine and screws tighten. My repaired step looks fine. No one would know it was repaired. I did paint step black.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Here is my repaired step and my repaired screw holes. The holes work fine and screws tighten. My repaired step looks fine. No one would know it was repaired. I did paint step black.
> 
> 
> View attachment 496664
> ...


Good job buddy.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks flyernut. You can see 2 circles of something in center of shell. I put some lead in the hollow of the sand domes. With just 2 or 3 cars behind 282 the drivers will slip some. I thought some weight might help. The plastic shells weigh less than the cast shells. I used JB Weld to hold the lead in. It was not enough weight to help. The drivers only slip some on take off. Well, real ones do that also.


----------

